# Demo jetzt verfügbar: Neue S7-Simulation und S7-Software-SPS



## Gerhard Bäurle (11 November 2005)

Hallo,

mit *ACCONtrol S7* ist jetzt eine neues S7-Laufzeitsystem 
unter Windows 2000 und XP verfügbar.

Sie haben die Wahl zwischen

*ACCONtrol S7-Win32/SIM* als S7-Simulation unter Windows
*ACCONtrol S7-Win32* als Software-SPS unter Windows für Aufgaben, bei denen 
kein deterministisches Verhalten garantiert werden muss
*ACCONtrol S7-Win32/RT* als Software-SPS basierend auf der Echtzeitplattform CeWin







Es handelt sich dabei um ein echtes S7-Laufzeitsystem mit folgenden Vorteilen 
im Vergleich zur S7-PLCSIM von Siemens:

offen für jede S7-kompatible Programmiersoftware *statt* nur
mit der STEP 7-Projektierungssoftware von Siemens programmierbar
mehrere Verbindungen zu mehreren Laufzeitsystemen parallel
konfigurierbar *statt* nur eine PLCSIM-Umgebung	
komfortable Variablenliste in Tabellenform *statt* nur 
einzelner Variablenfenster	
jeder laut Dokumentation vorhandene OB kann interaktiv 
aufgerufen werden *statt* nur einiger OBs
offen für jede externe Anwendung, die das PC Adapter-Protokoll 
oder RFC1006 beherrscht *statt* nur Zugriff  über spezielles OCX
Externer Zugriff von außen über das MPI- und PROFIBUS-Protokoll *statt* kein Zugriff 
für PGS, MPs, OPs, TPs ...

Vergleichen Sie selbst: http://www.deltalogic.de/software/accontrol/accontrols7.htm

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Rayk (11 November 2005)

Hört sich nicht schlecht an. Kann ich das Tool wie WINLC einsetzen und kann man es in  Nürnberg (IPC) betrachten?
Gruß Rayk


----------



## Rainer Hönle (12 November 2005)

Rayk schrieb:
			
		

> Kann ich das Tool wie WINLC einsetzen ...


Im Prinzip ja. Für den Anschluss der Peripherie ist allerdings eine andere Profibuskarte notwendig, die 5611 wird (derzeit) nicht unterstützt.



			
				Rayk schrieb:
			
		

> ... und kann man es in  Nürnberg (IPC) betrachten?


Aber sicher. Das ist ja *eines* unserer Messehighlights :wink: :wink:  
Am besten zum SPS-Forum-Stammtisch vorbeischauen.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (16 November 2005)

Hallo, 

ab sofort gibt es die Demoversion zum Download:

http://www.deltalogic.de/download/accontrols7.htm

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## seeba (17 November 2005)

Klasse, damit kann ich mein SCADA.NET unterwegs testen und der Stop stört ja nichtmal, da ich ja immernoch auf den DB zugreifen kann. 

Aber Spaß beiseite, es gefällt mir recht gut! Vorallem das es sich wie eine SPS ansprechen lässt, ohne umständliche Schnittstellen!

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## Rainer Hönle (17 November 2005)

Dieses feature ist extra für Sie drin  :wink:


----------



## Lazarus™ (26 November 2005)

Hallo,

das nenne ich einee gute Sache. Ich habe mich schon ewig über  das PlcSim geärgert. ACCONtrol macht das genau wie gewünsch...

Nun brauche ich keine SPS und CP's etc. mehr, weil mein altes PG
nun als Simulator dienen kann...  Fein, fein und der Preis ist ja auch echt günstig...


----------



## BadTaste (28 November 2005)

*Accontrol*

Hallo Herr Bäurle,
zunächst einmal mein Kompliment... nettes Stück Software 

was mir auffällt:
- In Verbindung mit ProTool Pro bekomme ich Fehlermeldungen für Adressbereichsfehler wenn ich die Funktion Bit Setzen Rücksetzen (lesen oder schreiben)benutze.

Toll wäre noch eine Rechte-Maustastenfunktion zum Setzen und Rücksetzen von Bits in der Tabellenansicht.

Was bedeutet eigentlich USB bei ACCONtrol S7-Win32/SIM USB (920001-W32-U)

Ist es möglich später ein Update zu kaufen, wenn ich erst einmal die Sim bestelle?

schöne Grüße
Michael


----------



## Rainer Hönle (29 November 2005)

*Re: Accontrol*



			
				BadTaste schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Herr Bäurle,
> zunächst einmal mein Kompliment... nettes Stück Software


Vielen Dank    



> was mir auffällt:
> - In Verbindung mit ProTool Pro bekomme ich Fehlermeldungen für Adressbereichsfehler wenn ich die Funktion Bit Setzen Rücksetzen (lesen oder schreiben)benutze.


Bitte per pn an mich oder an support@deltalogic.de Projekt zumailen. Wir kümmern uns darum.



> Toll wäre noch eine Rechte-Maustastenfunktion zum Setzen und Rücksetzen von Bits in der Tabellenansicht.


Haben wir auf die ToDo-Liste gesetzt



> Was bedeutet eigentlich USB bei ACCONtrol S7-Win32/SIM USB (920001-W32-U)


Wird mit USB-Dongle geliefert.



> Ist es möglich später ein Update zu kaufen, wenn ich erst einmal die Sim bestelle?


Ja.


----------



## Seppl (29 November 2005)

*Seppl*

Hallo,

ist denn auch eine Accontrol-Version für Windows CE.NET geplant?

Grüße

Josef


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (30 November 2005)

*Re: Seppl*



			
				Seppl schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ist denn auch eine Accontrol-Version für Windows CE.NET geplant?
> 
> ...




Hallo,

ist konkret geplant, sollte ab März 2006 verfügbar sein.

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Lazarus™ (30 November 2005)

Also, nach einem (ausgiebigen) Test: Diese Sim-Soft :
- ist ein schönes Stück Bits und Bytes, welches ich noch zu Weihnachten auf meiner Wunschliste habe und die Tage bei einer sehr netten und fachkundigen Dame ordern werde...  Aber immernoch sehr schade, das es die DP Version nicht als Demo gibt   

 :twisted: Noch mehr traurig bin, das ich nicht zur Messe konnte und mir so die schöne Kaffeetasse entging   :twisted:


----------



## Rainer Hönle (1 Dezember 2005)

Lazarus™ schrieb:
			
		

> Also, nach einem (ausgiebigen) Test: Diese Sim-Soft :
> - ist ein schönes Stück Bits und Bytes, welches ich noch zu Weihnachten auf meiner Wunschliste habe und die Tage bei einer sehr netten und fachkundigen Dame ordern werde...  Aber immernoch sehr schade, das es die DP Version nicht als Demo gibt


Werde ich entsprechend in die Wunschliste aufnehmen. Infos dann wieder hier sobald verfügbar. Wird aber eher Anfang 2006.


----------



## Anonymous (13 Dezember 2005)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:
			
		

> Für den Anschluss der Peripherie ist allerdings eine andere Profibuskarte notwendig, die 5611 wird (derzeit) nicht unterstützt.



Habt ihr das geplant? bzw. bis wann?

Daniel


----------



## Rainer Hönle (14 Dezember 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Habt ihr das geplant? bzw. bis wann?


Muss erst mal sehen, wie das geht. Und dann kann ich sagen wie lange das dauert. Die Analyse steht auf der ToDo-Liste, allerdings stehen noch ein paar Punkte darüber.  :wink:


----------



## Rainer Hönle (20 Dezember 2005)

*Re: Accontrol*



			
				BadTaste schrieb:
			
		

> Toll wäre noch eine Rechte-Maustastenfunktion zum Setzen und Rücksetzen von Bits in der Tabellenansicht.


Wunsch wurde in die aktuellen Version 1.2 eingebaut   

Mehr unter: http://www.sps-forum.de/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=6156


----------

